# Roosevelt National Park, North Dakota



## homeless (Jul 11, 2018)

Teddy Roosevelt National Park, the South Unit, only gets one star from us. No Dump, Dry Camping, First Come First Serve unless someone made a Reservation, so many site sat empty for the two days we where here. The lane around the camp ground is not trimmed for big rigs. If the old banker comes in with more rig than he can handle he will get a limb. Grass and brush around camp site is rough and not trimmed back, so you have to step out of your rig into the tall stuff. Read More:


----------

